# Homecook cookbooks?



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey, so since the vet pretty much convinced me Mindi's allergies were a seasonal allergy I switched her back to Blue Buffalo (she hated the wellness I switched her to). She threw up within about 10 minutes of eating (I thought it was the wormer) but then started biting her feet all over again...actually seems worse. So, I definetly want to homecook. I just threw together some dinner for tonight... rabbit cooked in olive oil, pumpkin, some powdered egg shell, and a health & shine. I have read several threads about homecooking on here but I would like to know which cookbooks you guys use (those of you that dont have a special recipe from a nutritionist).

The only one I saw posted about was 



. Are there anymore recommendations? 

Mindi loved her new dinner. She gobbled it up but then ran and hid... she has been know to sneak up on the kitchen table and lick our plates clean. And I usually go running in clapping my hands. She was confused when I went to find her and gave her a belly rub instead.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

No one has any faves?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i dont homecook but there are many threads here on nutrition and homecooking , im pretty sure someone will answer ur question soon


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I do homecook, however, I don't use a cookbook - our nutritionist is : Rebecca Remillard PhD, DVM, MS, DACVN - from Angel Memorial.

I hope that someone will come along, and be of more help to you.

Allie


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Many people (including myself) purchased a home cooking recipe from a vet or veterinary nutritionist. I've researched some of the books, and IMO Dr. Becker's is the one I'd use if I needed a recipe. It's very similar to the recipe I paid for a couple of years ago.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I ordered Dr. Becker's book based on recommendations on SM but I found it to be a little overwhelming. Great information though...just a little much for me to handle right now! hehe For now, Dr. Harvey's is the closest thing to homecooking I can manage. I have seen some threads with homecooking recipes on here...maybe those will help you until you can find a book you like. 

Regarding other brands of foods...my local holistic pet store strongly recommends Now and Go brands from Petcurean Petcurean Pet Nutrition. Have you tried them? I believe they have a few allergy formulas as well. I just got Bailey some samples and he loved them.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here is a list of canine nutritionists:

*Sabine Contreras* (see About Page)
Marina del Rey, CA
Ph: (310) 991-6673
E-mail: [email protected]
Better Dog Care, Better Dog Nutrition (site for consults)
The Dog Food Project (for food information)

*Susan Blake Davis*, CCN
CCN-Certified Clinical Nutritionist 
VCA Arroyo Animal Hospital 
Lake Forest, CA 
Ph: 949-499-9380
E-mail: [email protected]
website: Holistic Veterinarian Pet Nutritionist Holistic Pet Care

*Rebecca Remillard* (PhD, DVM, MS, DACVN)
Angell Animal Medical Center - Boston, MA
(617) 522-7282
MSPCA-Angell: Nutrition Team
Veterinary Nutritional Consultation, Inc.
Welcome to Pet Diets

*Joseph Wakshlag*
Assistant Professor of Clinical Nutrition
Cornell University College of Veterinary Medicine - Ithaca, NY
E-mail: [email protected]
Ph: (607) 253-4389
Fax: (607) 253-3534

*Hilary Watson*
Ph: (519) 836-7253
[email protected]
(Note: Please specify nutrition request in subject line to avoid spam filters)
Hilary Watson Pet Nutritionist
(Can ONLY be contacted by those in Canada at this time)

*Lisa Weeth* (DVM, DACVN)
Redbank veterinary Hospital - Red Bank, NJ
Ph: (732) 747-3636 __________________


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you Marj. I too have question about home cooking. Terra is SO incredibly picky and I have tried a variety of dog foods (Blue Buffalo, Wellness, etc.) and she doesn't seem to respond to any of them, but does really seem to eat with enthusiasm when I cook chicken, eggs, yams, etc. I always mix in her regular dog food with the chicken or whatever I have cooked. But she always seems to pick out what I made and leave a lot of the dog food.

(For example, this morning she got 1/8 of a cup of adult Blue Buffalo, a part of an over-easy egg, 2 tsp of cooked yam, and a tsp of canned wellness...mixed all together so she would not be able to pick out the dry food).

Does anyone know of a nutritionist I can see in TN or a recipe for pregnant maltese? 

I am going in to see the vet and will ask him, but he isn't a nutrition specialist, so i was just curious if any of you have home cooked for a pregnant or lactating malt.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'll order dr. beckers for now. I may swing by barnes & noble this afternoon too. I felt like many recipes I ran across on the internet seemed incomplete or even poisonous (one contained garlic and another contained red grapes). 

I wont have money for a nutritionist until after Christmas and I think the vet I was seeing is a twit. I'll call my mom's fave vet & see if he has any suggestions.

Thanks for always being so helpful. This group is the best!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Mindi's mom said:


> Hey, so since the vet pretty much convinced me Mindi's allergies were a seasonal allergy I switched her back to Blue Buffalo (she hated the wellness I switched her to). She threw up within about 10 minutes of eating (I thought it was the wormer) but then started biting her feet all over again...actually seems worse. So, I definetly want to homecook. I just threw together some dinner for tonight... rabbit cooked in olive oil, pumpkin, some powdered egg shell, and a health & shine. I have read several threads about homecooking on here but I would like to know which cookbooks you guys use (those of you that dont have a special recipe from a nutritionist).
> 
> The only one I saw posted about was Dr. Becker's Real Food for Healthy Dogs and Cats. Are there anymore recommendations?
> 
> Mindi loved her new dinner. She gobbled it up but then ran and hid... she has been know to sneak up on the kitchen table and lick our plates clean. And I usually go running in clapping my hands. She was confused when I went to find her and gave her a belly rub instead.


I have posted this before, it's not a receipe, member SpringHasSprung purchased the book, you may want to PM her -

What to feed a Maltese


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

missiek said:


> Thank you Marj. I too have question about home cooking. Terra is SO incredibly picky and I have tried a variety of dog foods (Blue Buffalo, Wellness, etc.) and she doesn't seem to respond to any of them, but does really seem to eat with enthusiasm when I cook chicken, eggs, yams, etc. I always mix in her regular dog food with the chicken or whatever I have cooked. But she always seems to pick out what I made and leave a lot of the dog food.
> 
> (For example, this morning she got 1/8 of a cup of adult Blue Buffalo, a part of an over-easy egg, 2 tsp of cooked yam, and a tsp of canned wellness...mixed all together so she would not be able to pick out the dry food).
> 
> ...


All the nutritionists I posted do phone consults, I believe.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Starsmom said:


> I have posted this before, it's not a receipe, member SpringHasSprung purchased the book, you may want to PM her -
> 
> What to feed a Maltese



Thanks, sounds like an interesting read.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

There are pre-mixes like Honest Kitchen, Dr. Harvey's, and a few others that I can't think of right now that some folks might want to try if they are not able to afford a veterinary nutritionist. Not everyone can, they are expensive, even for phone consultations. Pre-mixes are nutritionally complete and you add the protein


----------

